
Facebook says it will build AR glasses and map the world - Elof
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/25/20883706/facebook-ar-glasses-prototypes-live-maps-announce-oc6
======
riazrizvi
And we’ll be introducing a cool feature where we can show you the name of a
person walking up to you, just in case you’ve met them before but you can’t
quite remember whom they are. It’s great for parties and business events. All
courtesy of our facial recognition software and our ever increasing database
of faces and names. And we promise this data won’t be sold unless you agree to
sell it. Oopsy, we meant we will sell it unless you opt out, that one was on
us. But look it’s just a simple checkbox. Checkbox number seven, in subsection
M of appendix III of the User Agreement. And here’s a beautiful story of how
someone’s Alzheimer suffering grandpa was found in under 24 minutes after he
wandered out the house into the local town.

